# When there are no good options



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

This morning Sparkles our 11 1/2 old spayed female did not eat. A physical run down over her body found her abdomen a bit extended and guarded. Off to the vet we went. The vet did a full blood work and x-ray and found her red blood count at 11 and her abdomen showing as full of blood.

They are pretty sure its the spleen but with the amount of blood in her abdomen and a lump they found under the muscle they did not forsee a great outcome from surgery. But were more then willing to try if we wanted. I could tell she wasn't sure if she would even survive the surgery but we were lucky with the surgery she might make it six months. Followed with the fact they think the lump is abnormal sigh~

Options are all poor with a very low chance of anything good. I brought her home to be with her girl ( my daughter ) for today and to think it over. I have been here many times before with cancer and surgery never has helped but not doing anything I am not sure If I can do that either.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, I am sorry to read this! If the spleen has a benign tumor that has ruptured, her chances might be very good post surgery.

My King had a ruptured tumor (benign) at 7, and lived to be 14.5. 6 months would be if the tumor was cancerous but either way, try not to let her suffer. 

Did they stop the bleeding?


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry. I've been in that situation with our beloved Boomer, who contracted hemangiosarcoma when he was just barely ten. As you said, there are no good choices.

The emergency vet suggested I could take him home for the night, but the cancer was in his lungs and his feet were very cold. I live two hours from the e-vet, and I was afraid he might bleed out on the ride home when there could have been nothing I could do for him.

It's so hard to be dealing with this so suddenly. I felt like I had run at full speed into a brick wall, even though I knew in my heart something was very wrong. He had had clean x-rays four days earlier.

Know that you will make the best decision you can and that your dog will trust your judgment, as she always has.

My heart goes out to you.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

So sorry to hear this news. Most of us on the forum have been forced into making a tough decision. Always make it with your best friend the priority. It's never easy.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

She had full work up just five months ago with everything great. The vet thinks this is a slow bleed that has been going on for a while with her body reabsorbing the blood causing periodic times of her appearing fatigued but with no real symptoms. I live close to the vet and they are 24 hours. While the spleen may be benign the other lump in or under the muscle appears atypical. 

Her blood count is so low they really don't see her surviving the surgery but like they said they are willing if we want to try. its the first time I have had a vet not push for surgery. She kept reviewing her blood work while we discussed it. And since her abdomen has been filled with blood if the tumor is malignant there is a great chance it will or has metastasized to her other organs. At this point I took her home to say goodbye. 

They gave us anti nausea pills and she is now eating and spending some time with her girl while we weigh the options and discuss and get questions answered by the vet. Its about what is fair for the dog after all and her quality of life. I have done several surgeries for cancer only for the cancer to spread like wild fire. But this is a ticking time bomb in her so decisions must be made.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So sorry that you are faced with this awful decision but know that you will do the right thing by your girl.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

{{ hugs }} Sparkles will know you are doing what is best for her, whatever the outcome of your decisions.

Many, if not most, of us on this forum have stood in your shoes and had to make such decisions; the hardest part of loving our dogs - as long as you decide with Sparkle's best interests in your heart, you will not make a wrong decision. 





Altairss said:


> She had full work up just five months ago with everything great. The vet thinks this is a slow bleed that has been going on for a while with her body reabsorbing the blood causing periodic times of her appearing fatigued but with no real symptoms. I live close to the vet and they are 24 hours. While the spleen may be benign the other lump in or under the muscle appears atypical.
> 
> Her blood count is so low they really don't see her surviving the surgery but like they said they are willing if we want to try. its the first time I have had a vet not push for surgery. She kept reviewing her blood work while we discussed it. And since her abdomen has been filled with blood if the tumor is malignant there is a great chance it will or has metastasized to her other organs. At this point I took her home to say goodbye.
> 
> They gave us anti nausea pills and she is now eating and spending some time with her girl while we weigh the options and discuss and get questions answered by the vet. Its about what is fair for the dog after all and her quality of life. I have done several surgeries for cancer only for the cancer to spread like wild fire. But this is a ticking time bomb in her so decisions must be made.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

There has been several posts on here with a spoken which ended up being benign.


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

I am so sorry you are going through this.
I was in a very similar position a few months ago, my boy (who was almost 12) had hemangiosarcoma on his liver, we knew he wouldn't survive a surgery. He stayed home with us for a week, some special people came to say goodbye to him and after that we felt that his quality of life was too poor and we didn't want to risk him having a painful death, so we said goodbye to him. 
There is no easy decision here, but as long as you decide thinking of what's best for her I don't think there is a wrong way to go.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm very sorry, my thoughts and prayers are with you and Sparkles.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am so sorry you're going through this. I am praying for Sparkles and your family.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Praying for you and your family. I have no doubt that no matter what decision you make, it will be the right one.


----------



## HopeMakes5 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hardest decision ever--was there a year ago myself. Praying for peace for you all...Sparkles is blessed to have had you for so long.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry. It's the hardest thing. But you will make the best decision for your girl. You know her best. She'll probably let you know what to do.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

We spent two hours Friday going over pro's and con's The biggest con was we would not have pathology back on the second tumor on her hip in the muscle till after the surgery the Vets thought it was atypical which every time I have heard that it came back as cancer. The chances that both were non cancerous, the spleen and the other tumor was low.

Then it was Sparkles herself we call her chicken dog she has a super soft temperament and after she hit 9 she became worse. A quick trip to the vet left her a drooling shaking mess. She hated the level of activity and the noise. She would be so stressed out staying at the vets and would need to be there several days if the surgery went okay.

Then her tummy started to bloat further it was heartbreaking but with the vets encouragement we made the decision to say goodbye. She got the chance to briefly go home and spend a little time being spoiled utterly rotten. The anti nausea pill worked and she ate and even played briefly with Tink. She got a ton of people treats she normally did not get and I held her in my arms when she went.

She is so missed and everyone still is crying but she has no pain now. Sparkles is the 7th dog I have lost to a tumor or tumors or to post surgical complications from their removal. I can't tell you how much I hate the word cancer and the word tumor right now.. Poor Tink is so lost and confused right now as a only dog and I have only just stopped looking for Boots everytime I turn around. Now I keep looking for Sparkles or start to call her and my walks thru the woods are lonely. Sparkles always walked with me while Tink ran around us. This marks the first time since 1991 I have only a single dog.
My heart is just breaking.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This thread made me so sad for you and your family, but you definitely did the exact right thing and put the dog first.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So glad that she was able to come home and be spoiled and that you were able to say a proper goodbye. You loved her dearly and did the right thing by her.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

So sorry to hear this news, but you did the right thing for the dog you loved. Putting her through more medical stuff would have been so very stressful. This way she is at peace.

You gave your girl a wonderful life and bravely, a peaceful end. I'm just sorry it comes with such pain for those they leave behind.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You clearly made the right decision for her based on your love of her. It doesn't make it hurt any less, though, does it?


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so very sorry. I have lost 5 to cancer so I too hate that word. You made the best decision putting Sparkles before you.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

My deepest and most heartfelt condolences, you did the right thing all the way to the end - the most loving and selfless thing you could have done. My heart is breaking for you.

Hugs!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so, so sorry. Sparkles knows how much she was loved.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

You made the right decision and Sparkles is now at peace. I am sorry for your loss.

Sleep softly sweet girl, knowing you were dearly lived.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Altairss*

I am so sorry about Sparkles. My Smooch and Snobear will take care of her.
I feel you made the right decision, the one we would have made!
I added Sparkles to the Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-15.html#post6189962


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Thank you for doing the right thing and not letting her suffer one minute longer. If you believe,, as I do, you'll see her again.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

I feel so sad for you... we lost our Abby a couple weeks ago. My heart still hurts, but now I find myself thinking of the great life she had instead of her cancer. Agnes


----------

